# Rate the band above you



## ArceusPalkia916 (Jul 3, 2010)

You rate the band above you.Pretty simple.If the band you say isnt very popular-ish say look up *insertsongnamehere*.Also give a _breif_reason why you gave it that score.Alright,here we go!
Volbeat(if you dont know who they are search Still Counting)


----------

